# 2011 silverado hd



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Here are a few Good Video's and Info about the New Trucks!

Check out the New Ratings......FGAWR 6,000LBS!!!...6,335LB PAYLOAD! and a 20,000LB TOWING!

They have alot of New Improvments!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW, I almost believe them!:laughing:

But in that last video at the end when he says they will test a vehicle way harder and more difficult than a customer will.........maybe for the majority but I think a lot of truck owners push their vehicles harder than they think they do!

They say they know we want larger plows on our trucks but I still don't see any more ground clearance under the plow frame!

Otherwise it looks pretty good!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

^ agreed we use to be in that last 5 percent while we were farming in Wis it got bad enough you would go around corners and the doors would open no exahust for the last 10 years of its life dents dings rust original tranny @250,000 miles and engine never had a problem all original other than brakes and tires and still gotabout 2000 on the trade in I wanna say 03


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW wonder how many of those claims are true, I think I want one. The frame on my 2500HD is impressive, so I wonder what the new ones looks like. 

I was waiting to see if they kept the IFS, I for one am pleased with that decision and will start saving my pennies.


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

I can not see the VID's what the trick? The above posts are blank.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

May have something to do with your firewall maybe?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

go to chevys website youll find them


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I love that they beefed up the front ends and added an engine brake. I would love to get one right away, but I will hold off until they get all the kinks worked out. Not to mention that they are suppossed to be way higher priced then the 2010's. I guess R&D cost money!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I was wondering when they were going to put in a jake brake to compete with dodge and the cummin's


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

but the jake brakes an option booo


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

An exhaust brake is not a Jake brake.They are 2 very different things,An exhaust brake uses built up exhaust pressure to slow the engine down, a Jake brake or retarder uses engine compression to slow the engine down.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

...the third thread on this truck...hooray...


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

jake brake exhaust brake who cares there both cool... right


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

tuna;996481 said:


> An exhaust brake is not a Jake brake.They are 2 very different things,An exhaust brake uses built up exhaust pressure to slow the engine down, a Jake brake or retarder uses engine compression to slow the engine down.


umm explain in more detail please


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;996306 said:


> I love that they beefed up the front ends and added an engine brake. I would love to get one right away, but I will hold off until they get all the kinks worked out. Not to mention that they are suppossed to be way higher priced then the 2010's. I guess R&D cost money!


I think the main cost increase is the emissions. I just ordered two new triaxle trucks with the 2009 emisions. The 2010 models were 10,000 more each, just for the new urea additive emission system. You might as well can them 20 ton air cleaners. The air coming out of the exhaust is probably cleaner than the air going in.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

kcress31;996848 said:


> I think the main cost increase is the emissions. I just ordered two new triaxle trucks with the 2009 emisions. The 2010 models were 10,000 more each, just for the new urea additive emission system. You might as well can them 20 ton air cleaners. The air coming out of the exhaust is probably cleaner than the air going in.


It *IS *cleaner.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

BigLou80;996835 said:


> umm explain in more detail please


Tuna is exactly right.

The original Jacobs engine brake is a compression release type system. The exhaust valves of the engine are opened near the top of the compression stroke allowing the engine's compression to be released out the exhaust. This creates a braking effect because the engine has to work to compress the air in the cylinder during the compression stroke but makes no power on the power stroke.

An exhaust brake restricts the flow of exhaust to raise backpressure in the cylinders, which quickly slows the engine speed creating a braking effect on the vehicle.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

cubicinches;996860 said:


> Tuna is exactly right.


 didn't say he wasn't. I always assumed they were more or less the same thing. Some where I got the idea that a jake brake kept one of the exhaust valves closed increasing back pressure guess I was told wrong



cubicinches;996860 said:


> The original Jacobs engine brake is a compression release type system. The exhaust valves of the engine are opened near the top of the compression stroke allowing the engine's compression to be released out the exhaust. This creates a braking effect because the engine has to work to compress the air in the cylinder during the compression stroke but makes no power on the power stroke.


 Does that mean they are passing unburnt fuel in to the exhaust ?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Those leaf springs looked like they are 3 inches wide like ford and dodge... its about time.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

BigLou80;996907 said:


> Does that mean they are passing unburnt fuel in to the exhaust ?


Typically, an engine brake system opens the exhaust valves by means of hydraulic actuators which are controlled by electric solenoids which can be turned on and off from the cab of the truck. The injectors which, until recently, are mechanical and actuated by a lobe on the camshaft also have a solenoid controlled hydraulic actuator which prevents the injector from operating when the system is on.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

So does anyone know when these should be hitting the dealerships. I was going to be in the market for a new truck this year, but i never like buying a new model. Always too many problems. Maybe I'll find a good deal on a 2010. If any are available


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

SullivanSeptic;996957 said:


> So does anyone know when these should be hitting the dealerships. I was going to be in the market for a new truck this year, but i never like buying a new model. Always too many problems. Maybe I'll find a good deal on a 2010. If any are available


They start building them in may and hit the dealers in june.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

SullivanSeptic;996957 said:


> So does anyone know when these should be hitting the dealerships. I was going to be in the market for a new truck this year, but i never like buying a new model. Always too many problems. Maybe I'll find a good deal on a 2010. If any are available


According the the GM dealer I always buy from, you can order a 2011 starting in late April for delivery by late summer.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

OhioPlower;996948 said:


> Those leaf springs looked like they are 3 inches wide like ford and dodge... its about time.


Or maybe you heard it in the video...


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;996957 said:


> So does anyone know when these should be hitting the dealerships. I was going to be in the market for a new truck this year, but i never like buying a new model. Always too many problems. Maybe I'll find a good deal on a 2010. If any are available


If you want a 2010 don't wait until July or August. The deals may be the best but the selction may be slim. I bought a new 08 2500 GMC diesel in August 08 when the 2009 were hitting the dealerships and I got $17,000 off sticker.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

$17,000 off of sticker!!! I'll take 3 of them


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

It's easily done. In the US you won't get that much off but your sticker prices are lower. All you need to do is find an online site that will give you the cost of the truck that you are going to buy. I know consumerreports.org is one of them and they charge you $30 - $40. Once you know cost you should be able to get your new truck for anywhere from 500 to 1500 over cost. My 08 GMC 2500 was about $1200 -1300 over cost.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

02DURAMAX;996967 said:


> Or maybe you heard it in the video...


Did they say it in the video? sorry if I missed it, ive only slept a few hours since the snow started tueday


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats a bit diffferent then just saying 17,000 off of sticker. I have used consumer reports before and they are great. With incentives, I can maybe get $12,000 off of sticker. But more like $8,000-$10,000.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

The incentives usually change 1 - 2 times per month. If the 2011 are arriving in june - july, the discounts on the 2010 will keep getting higher from about july to december. If they still have the 2010 you want in stock, in oct - nov that would probably be the best time to buy. When I bought my 2008 it was $11,000 off for paying cash and another $6000 in dealer discount.

Just so you know, I also used to work in car sales. It sure helps knowing the other side of the table when negotiating.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ford guys are pathetic just go over and mention the 2011 and its like your the new piece of a$$ in the prision... not that I would know whats thats like


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've gotta say, I'm impressed! I'm sure the sierra still looks better, but looks like GM is on the right track with these trucks


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

So does it have the Urea system and a DPF on the exhaust?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

yes:realmad:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

albhb3;997010 said:


> Ford guys are pathetic just go over and mention the 2011 and its like your the new piece of a$$ in the prision... not that I would know whats thats like


I bet they like A new Piece of A$$....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

kcress31;996985 said:


> It's easily done. In the US you won't get that much off but your sticker prices are lower. All you need to do is find an online site that will give you the cost of the truck that you are going to buy. I know consumerreports.org is one of them and they charge you $30 - $40. Once you know cost you should be able to get your new truck for anywhere from 500 to 1500 over cost. My 08 GMC 2500 was about $1200 -1300 over cost.


A friend of mine's family owns a car dealer ship and this is how he does it when he wants a new truck. He starts at invoice cost and works forward, not sticker cost working back. He starts off at $500. He asks if they are willing to do the paper work to deliver the truck for $500 over invoice and usualy ends up between $1000-$1500


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

SullivanSeptic;997018 said:


> So does it have the Urea system and a DPF on the exhaust?


Yes. In the press release however, GM said some interesting things:

-5000 miles between fill ups (can vary on driving), with a 5.3 gallon tank for DEF.

-DPF will regen about every 700 miles (again, depending on driving).

-36 gallon fuel tank on all trucks and is good for 680 miles with the duramax.

-During every day road testing, GM got *15mpg city, 24.5mpg highway *with the new emissions duramax, and achieved *30+ on their test track at a steady 55mph.*

From what I see, the DEF combined with the DPF overcomes the plagues from the 2007 trucks and combined, they work _very_ well.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Are 3500 SRW ext cabs still gonna be available??


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Why wouldn't they be available still?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I read somewhere they werent gonna be available, wasnt sure if someone was just starting a rumor. I hope they are still available


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

http://special-reports.pickuptrucks...t-silverado-heavy-duty-first-look-part-1.html

Not sure if this was posted in one of the other threads or not, but there's a good look at some of the new components.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

OhioPlower;998883 said:


> Are 3500 SRW ext cabs still gonna be available??


SRW should be available across the board if I recall.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

This is awesome..

any info on the dmax hp and tq #'s?

6000lb is awesome

guess we can mount a 9.5ft vblade now


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i think they waiting for ford to publish there numbers so they can claim the most powerful truck. i think fords waiting for gm on their numbers too. its to the point now where you can tow the max trailer weight with all the big 3 and still break every speed limit no problem. i think they should keep there numbers the same and work on fuel economy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I think they are waiting for Fords numbers on the new Scorpion diesel motor. I am not sure if Ford has posted any official numbers yet, but I assume they have not. I think Ford builds a decent truck, but their powerstroke motors and torque drive transmissions are sub par.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

EXR;999230 said:


> This is awesome..
> 
> any info on the dmax hp and tq #'s?
> 
> ...


well with a valid warrenty at least :laughing:


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Has anyone heard about a new 4500/5500?


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Rubicon 327;995834 said:


> WOW, I almost believe them!:laughing:
> 
> But in that last video at the end when he says they will test a vehicle way harder and more difficult than a customer will.........maybe for the majority but I think a lot of truck owners push their vehicles harder than they think they do!
> 
> ...


Well you got the 6k front gvw just add a leveling kit and you are all set more ground clearance more stiffness add some 285 tires and you will have all the clearance you need.


----------

